# Help choosing LED Headlight Bulb



## lkellner (Nov 6, 2014)

After getting LED foglight bulbs, I now want to get LED headlight bulbs as well to bring everything together in front. Which ones have people had success with? I want to know some good options, links and pics would be helpful. Thanks!







2012 Blue LTZ 1.4T
68k
Daily Grinder


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

There are some suggestions in this post, especially important there are some tips on deploying LEDs correctly without being "that guy" blinding everyone.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...r/149562-led-headlight-better-halogens-9.html


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Click on my profile and search through my recent posts. I have a lot of good info on LED headlight bulbs, specifically the H13/9008 application.

Most people think that overall brightness for a given LED bulb is better than stock but it really isn't. They see a brighter garage door when they turn on their low beams or drive down the road and see signs light up miles down the road, and think "these things are so bright, its awesome". The most important attribute should be proper beam pattern. And 99% of ALL led bulbs on the market don't achieve it.

In my most recent posts I talk about what to look for when shopping for a decent LED headlight bulb.


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

I would recommend these. 2PC 72W 12000LM CREE LED Headlight Conversion Kit H13 9008 Hi/Lo High Low Beam | eBay They use a new xhp50 chip from cree which is supposed to be great. I did a write up on the older versions http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...817-led-vs-stock-halogen-headlight-bulbs.html. These are supposed to be even better than the ones I reviewed.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would highly advise against those bulbs. There is no domed emitter that will ever achieve the same beam pattern as a halogen filament. This is why the compact size of the Luxeon Z ES emitters are such a good match. Its small enough that when arranged in an array it mimics the filament. You can't stuff huge domed emitters with high lux ratings and expect that light to properly converge in the reflector to illuminate anything that resembles a suitable beam pattern for driving. Too much surface area of light.

CSP chips are becoming a better option as they are smaller (as small as 1mm x 1mm) with high efficacy and can be arranged tighter to create a much more precise beam.


----------



## Crimeri (8 mo ago)

You can read this blog to help you get some tips on LED bulbs. How to judge the quality of LED headlight bulbs? Hope to help you.


----------

